# Diagrama de un detector de colores



## Wito007 (Mar 18, 2009)

En el colegio los graduandos tenemos que hacer un proyecto de alto nivel para la sociedad yo propuse un detector de colores para un semaforo con el fin de ayudar a los ciegos alguien podria ayudarme.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 18, 2009)

yo propondria mejor un detector de nivel. o sea, en q nivel esta la luz encendida. alto, medio y bajo, y de esa forma tambien enviarle información al ciego.

o podrias utilizar un sistema mucho mas complejo, frecuencímetro, q detecte las frecuencias de las luces del semaforo...el problema esta en el sol, luces externas, y otras frecuencias q alterarian el aparato.

yo haria un sistema sonoro en el semaforo. dentro del mismo. cuando se activa la luz roja, q se active un pitido o zumbido q avise al ciego q debe cruzar.

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 18, 2009)

Y como haria el ciego para apuntar el detector al semaforo?


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 18, 2009)

hola,tienes que tener en cuenta primero que no lo puedes hacer por niveles,porque la luz del sol interfiere y siempre estara a nivel alto a mediodia este en verde o rojo.......y lo segundo es que la distancia desde donde comienza el peaton a donde esta el machanguito rojo,verde es de varios metros con la interferencia del sol de dia y letreros luminosos de noche  y evidentemente el equipo no puede ser direccional porque el ciego tendria que ver para poder enfocarlo....por eso se opta en las grandes ciudades para ayudar a los ciegos en los semaforos poner señales acusticas...un saludo


----------



## Wito007 (Mar 19, 2009)

gracias por sus consejos me gusto mucho  la idea del sistema sonoro


----------



## duncan87 (Feb 23, 2010)

hoola buen dia para todos, necesito me proporcionen el diagrama de un circuito de un detector de colores, es para la materia de Optoelectronica y ps los que encontre no traen especificamente los valores de los componentes, me despido y muchas de antemano  ....buena vibra.. ADIOS


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Feb 23, 2010)

duncan87 dijo:


> hoola buen dia para todos, necesito me proporcionen el diagrama de un circuito de un detector de colores, es para la materia de Optoelectronica y ps los que encontre no traen especificamente los valores de los componentes, me despido y muchas de antemano ....buena vibra.. ADIOS


 Duncan,en la sgte.pag: http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/sensorsimages/sensorsckt3.shtml   Su circuito es sencillo,figuran todos sus valores,polariz.con 09Vdc,pocos elem.asoc.y detecta hasta 08 colores.-Suerte con tu proyecto.-


----------



## duncan87 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oye Barry muchisimas gracias ehh brother, si tienes razon se ve sencillo, y pues manos a la obra!!, gracias otra vez... buena vibra ADIOS!!!


----------



## the rock (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola a todos Yo estoy buscando algo parecido necesito hacer un circuito que me detecte que los colores rojo, ambar, verde y amarillo pero cuando no sea cualquiera que estos colores se envie una alarma a un buzer 

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 10, 2010)

si algo mas jajajajja


----------

